# Best Place to buy Beans close to Leeds?



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

I am new to the forum but have been a member for a while mainly learning about the machines and grinders etc.

Where is the best place to get beans from around Yorkshire, are there any places where you can try before you buy?

Apologies if the information on this is to hand!

Spukey!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Spukey

There are some lovely coffeeshops in Leeds

Opposite Cafe and Laynes Espresso are just 2 of the places to visit and try a number of different beans


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks very much for that! I will certainly give them a try. I love the espresso from costa(and appreciate its probably quite poor) but would like to try as many different beans as possible.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Any others to put on my hit list?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Laynes served Red Brick and you could also buy the beans when I visited in January


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I cannot recommend Laynes coffee high enough, it's a delight. I've picked up beans from The Opposite as well, Ok but a little expensive IMHO

Ian --------in Wakefield


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Grumpy mule,meltham,Huddersfield


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for the input so far.

I will deffo give the red Brick a try!

Bubbajvegas i often visit Meltham for work and rugby so will also try there!

Thanks again all !


----------



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

Probably not close enough but there is a speciality bean shop in meadowhall I have been meaning to try out.

its in the lanes shopping precinct but you cannot try before you buy i dont think


----------



## willowkevin (Dec 2, 2012)

Again, probably too far but York Coffee Emporium have a decent selection, and they're on the west side of York. I can't offer a comparison to other roasters as I'm newish to fresh beans but have been very happy with what I've tried so far....


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

I called into Laynes Espresso this afternoon between jobs.

I started with a double Espresso and must thank you Glenn as it was night and day compared to that at Costa. It was simply gorgeous. I then had a flat white which again was very nice. I left with a nice after taste of coffee in my mouth and a slight "wired" feeling haha.

I will certainly revisit and will look to buy some beans when my Cherub lands.

Spukey


----------



## gtanny (Jan 6, 2013)

has anyone tried the bean shop in meadowhall? ive seen it a few times but it sounds more like flavoured generic beans instead of good beans so didnt risk the purchase


----------



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

would love to know this too....jar after jar of wierd sounding flavours...

can they really all be freshly roasted?

Next time im in that hell hole I'll go and ask.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm looking to visit them later this week - will feed back on my findings


----------



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

working dog said:


> I'm looking to visit them later this week - will feed back on my findings


Where are you based Andrew?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm just of jcn 31 of the M1 so not far from Sheffeild. I'm in the office on Friday and have to pass MH to get to the motorway. I'm thinking early finish and check the shop out.


----------



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

cool, aston, anston type places,

if you come across any other fresh bean sellers locally i'd love to hear where


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Pdalowsky said:


> cool, aston, anston type places,
> 
> if you come across any other fresh bean sellers locally i'd love to hear where


Good guess - Laughton

I've not found a local fresh bean sellers but am looking around. I did use Pollards years ago when they had a shop in Sheffield. It looks like they are wholesalers only now


----------



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

looks like were resigned to paying postal charges, not the end of the world, but would be nice to have a place to drop by and check beans out


----------



## NorvernAdam (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm the same as you guys I'm in Wakefield and happened to be at Meadowhall one day and just walking out if the food court but It caught my eye and I thought I had found a gem but it only seemed to sell different flavours of coffee which doesn't particularly take my fancy but not too sure didnt dare take the plunge, that and I didn't have too long to decide before my girlfriend was hounding to go to Primark as ever!


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

I had a coffee there once (used to work in McDonald's in the food court) and it was dreadful (maybe worse than starbucks). In Sheffield I'd recommend Tamper just off West Street or the Grind at Kelham Island. Tamper definitely sell beans too although you're probably better off buying online as they're quite expensive.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Have you guys had any contact with Youri at Limini, although he's based in Bradford I have a suspicion that he roasts in Sheffield, might be worth an email to ask.

Ian


----------



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

popped in at the weekend, and there didnt seem to be anything freshly roasted there, just stuff like caramel flavoured beans, whiskey beans etc

i think a few quids postage online will be the order of the day


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I dropped them an email asking for the types of beans they stock and when they were roasted. Didnt get a reply so I decided that if they cant be bothered to answer emails, they were not that bothered about my business. I came to the same conclusion that paying postage to companies that care about coffee is the way to go.


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> Have you guys had any contact with Youri at Limini, although he's based in Bradford I have a suspicion that he roasts in Sheffield, might be worth an email to ask.
> 
> Ian


I just rang Limini a week or so ago, on recommendation of a mate's banjo pupil(!)

The lass that answered the phone seemed both knowledgeable and - possibly more important - interested. She put me onto their website, which looks really tempting; they do a home barista course where you take your own gear along. Supply-wise, they only keep the kilo bags of blends they use for courses at the Bradford premises; for other blends or sizes I was told to order online. Edit - I was told that they roast 'at another premises in Yorkshire'.

Suffice to say that when my current supply is running low I'll be dropping in to see the Bradford setup as it's not that far from work. ;-)


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

on recommendation of a mate's banjo pupil(!)

The lass that answered the phone seemed both knowledgeable and - possibly more important - interested.

If you like dark roasted I'm sure you will not be disappointed.

Ian


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> on recommendation of a mate's banjo pupil(!)
> 
> The lass that answered the phone seemed both knowledgeable and - possibly more important - interested.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, Ian.. pretty sure dark is the thing for me. I've just found out that the beans a friend used to pay me for recording sessions are from Makro! Rioba Espresso, I have both Gold and Silver.

From the sound of it, Limini are up for a quick (don't outstay your welcome) taste as well.

Any recommendations of coffee bars where they really know what they're serving?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Go to Laynes near the station in Leeds, a small place producing the best coffee in the area, it's a delight.

PM me your location and if i'm around there I'll drop you some Monsoon Malabar in sometime, it's Limini's Indian single origin.

Ian


----------

